# 13.5 & 17.5 Motor amps



## SheltonRacing

Can anyone point me in the right direction in how they are getting the amp specs for the motors (13.5 & 17.5-Ballistics & Thunder Power) using a watt meter. Ive tried searching the net and cant find anything. Ive been told anywhere from 16-18 amps on Thunder Power to 18-20 amps on Ballistics. Does anyone have a system on how to figure this out for maximum power. THANKS


----------



## TOM MAR

SheltonRacing said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction in how they are getting the amp specs for the motors (13.5 & 17.5-Ballistics & Thunder Power) using a watt meter. Ive tried searching the net and cant find anything. Ive been told anywhere from 16-18 amps on Thunder Power to 18-20 amps on Ballistics. Does anyone have a system on how to figure this out for maximum power. THANKS


Oval or on road ?


----------



## Tshirt Man

also what are you using to determine the amps? I bought a turnigy meter but it takes a 2 cell lipo to work? I think that will give me false reading for single cell oval racing? HELP


----------



## gabby

This the meter you want for checking amps.$30.00
http://www.ohiohobbyplus.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=129


----------



## raceforever

Tshirt Man said:


> also what are you using to determine the amps? I bought a turnigy meter but it takes a 2 cell lipo to work? I think that will give me false reading for single cell oval racing? HELP


Make this modification and your meter will work below 4 volts.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285427&page=16 post 231


----------



## bojo

I have a team power bushless dyno it works off 2 cell but you can adjust how many volts that you want, it does rpm amps and kv


----------



## SheltonRacing

I'm using the turnigy 130 amp. What is the amp #'s I'm looking for. I'm trying to get max performance out of the motor. This is what I'm using

Tekin RS
13.5 & 17.5 Thunder Power
13.5 & 17.5 Ballistic
2-cell lipo (thunder power & max amps)


----------



## ta_man

I second this question: Exactly what is the procedure for doing the test to get these readings?


----------



## NCFRC

SheltonRacing said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction in how they are getting the amp specs for the motors (13.5 & 17.5-Ballistics & Thunder Power) using a watt meter. Ive tried searching the net and cant find anything. Ive been told anywhere from 16-18 amps on Thunder Power to 18-20 amps on Ballistics. Does anyone have a system on how to figure this out for maximum power. THANKS


I find it hard to believe that these motors at free-run will pull 18-20 amps ??

I must not follow how your testing for amp draw.

A good old 19 turn brushed motor tuned up would pull 8-10 amps.

How many degree's of total timing are you running ?


----------



## NCFRC

ta_man said:


> I second this question: Exactly what is the procedure for doing the test to get these readings?


Either run the speedo off your GFX or use a 30 amp dc meter in the neg wire between your battery and speedo .


----------



## Fl Flash

NCFRC said:


> I find it hard to believe that these motors at free-run will pull 18-20 amps ??
> 
> I must not follow how your testing for amp draw.
> 
> A good old 19 turn brushed motor tuned up would pull 8-10 amps.
> 
> How many degree's of total timing are you running ?


 The 17.5 and 13.5 will pull in excess of 28-30 amps free spin I,ve seen it. Keep in mind this measurement is being taken through the speedo so you including advance thats programmend in the speedo plus whats in the motor. The brushed motors you where only seeing the limited amount that you where able to mechanicaly crank in to the motor so they where much less.


----------



## NCFRC

So a motor that has no timing cranked into the speedo should be
back in the 2-4 amp range ???


----------



## Fl Flash

NCFRC said:


> So a motor that has no timing cranked into the speedo should be
> back in the 2-4 amp range ???


 I havent worked with any non-timing stuff? I'll put one of mine in spec mode leave the timing in the motor and see what amp draw is this weekend. 2-4 amp sounds really low even with no esc timing and low motor timing.


----------



## C-TRAIN

NCFRC said:


> So a motor that has no timing cranked into the speedo should be
> back in the 2-4 amp range ???


Your confused between spec speedo and speedos in open mode. In open mode 17.5 with advanced timing of say 50 degrees, motor will easily pull 16-20 amps. That same motor in spec speedo mode will draw 1.7- 2.5 amps.


----------



## racer2411

in spec mode my 17.5 ballistics. I can get my amps to 25 amps free spin


----------



## C-TRAIN

racer2411 said:


> in spec mode my 17.5 ballistics. I can get my amps to 25 amps free spin


Thats not possible. What speedo? Im talking about running 4.2volts thru motor.


----------



## racer2411

tekin yes it is possible. I would bet any amount of money to show you if it was worth my while. thur just motor 2.0 both test are at 4.0 volts. It will shut down my gfx at 25.6 amps


----------



## NCFRC

racer2411 said:


> in spec mode my 17.5 ballistics. I can get my amps to 25 amps free spin


True Spec with zero timing ? How many degree's on the motor ?
I find that number very high even with 60 degree's ( near cogging )
degree's of motor timing.


----------



## C-TRAIN

Yea still not possible, im not tryin to argue. 212 spec mode NO dynamic timing will not draw that many amps at 4 volts. open mode or c1 / c2 with dynamic timing yes then it will no prob. Ask tekin themselves.


----------



## ta_man

What is the objective of tuning for high no load amp draw? To see how many watts can be wasted by drawing lots of amps while the motor is doing no work? Isn't this is tuning to the zero percent efficiency point (everything going info the motor coming out as heat with no useful work being done).


----------



## Fl Flash

The only thing your doing by measureing amp draw is to try and duplicate settings you or someone else have found to be good on other motor/esc combinations. It wont give you the actual performance value of a particular motor.
And more isnt always better


----------



## Todd Putnam

ta_man said:


> What is the objective of tuning for high no load amp draw? To see how many watts can be wasted by drawing lots of amps while the motor is doing no work? Isn't this is tuning to the zero percent efficiency point (everything going info the motor coming out as heat with no useful work being done).





Fl Flash said:


> The only thing your doing by measureing amp draw is to try and duplicate settings you or someone else have found to be good on other motor/esc combinations. It wont give you the actual performance value of a particular motor.
> And more isnt always better


Correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## pjustin35

Wow..... For me, right or wrong, I use my GFX hooked in place of my battery to my speed control set to motor volts that = battery voltage. 1C =4.2v. With my Pinion gear REMOVED and radio @ full throttle I can now have my amp reading displayed on my GFX. Again these all are just numbers of reference. Ive found very good power with all kinds of different amp draws. Finding the sweet spot in your rollout will gain u more than worrying so much about the "hot set up" for amp draw on another motor.:wave:


----------



## KOZ

racer2411 said:


> in spec mode my 17.5 ballistics. I can get my amps to 25 amps free spin


Bull$hitt...


----------



## NCFRC

Quote:
Originally Posted by racer2411 View Post
in spec mode my 17.5 ballistics. I can get my amps to 25 amps free spin

Bull$hitt...


There's NO WAY " if your in true Spec mode" that you can get that 
high an amps!

Now maybe if your stator is shorted out , both bearings seized and you have the rotor shimmed so tight that it hardly turns , your getting that kind of amps .
If so , throw the motor away and get a new one . :thumbsup:


----------



## KOZ

now that sounds more like it..lol.. 17five's in spec with timing up on motor, draw 1.7 to 2,4 amps no load with 4.22 volts .


----------



## mr_meat68

you can turn the endbell on a ballistic motor waaaay past the + mark and easily get 25 amps before the motor starts spinning the other way. try it, you'll feel dumb for telling him ya cant. in spec mode of course.


----------



## racer2411

mr_meat68 said:


> you can turn the endbell on a ballistic motor waaaay past the + mark and easily get 25 amps before the motor starts spinning the other way. try it, you'll feel dumb for telling him ya cant. in spec mode of course.


THANK YOU AMAN


----------



## mr_meat68

they obviously never tried and don't have any clue what theyre talkin about and shouldnt be posting such dumbness... just sayin.


----------



## KOZ

mr_meat68 said:


> they obviously never tried and don't have any clue what theyre talkin about and shouldnt be posting such dumbness... just sayin.


exactly,go try and run that that motor, lol.... 45 on a ballistic with a 17five in spec mode draw between 1.7 and 2.4 amps..optimal on track


----------



## Kevin Koback

Fl Flash said:


> The only thing your doing by measureing amp draw is to try and duplicate settings you or someone else have found to be good on other motor/esc combinations. It wont give you the actual performance value of a particular motor.
> And more isnt always better


And duplicating amp draw by tuning with motor timing does not always give you equal performance between 2 motors......


----------



## C-TRAIN

mr_meat68 said:


> they obviously never tried and don't have any clue what theyre talkin about and shouldnt be posting such dumbness... just sayin.


I have turned mine all the way around and still didn't draw that many amps, lemme no how that works on the track, i have seen you before, dumbness, hhmm got a mirror? Just sayin


----------



## C-TRAIN

:thumbsup: lmao


----------



## Fl Flash

The amp draw numbers are not comparable between different meters and methods of testing either.
Apparently some are using different meters and some are testing with 2c batts? All mine has been done with a Turnigy meter with a 9v radio batt powering it running a fully charged 4.22v 1c lipo battery to the meter then the ESC then the motor, no pinion free rev just long enough to get a stable reading.
Unless you know How someone is testing their numbers are worthless to you.


----------



## Anytime72

the 9V battery produces a much higher number than the Set-up Jerry posted and even using a receiver pack.


----------



## Fl Flash

Anytime72 said:


> the 9V battery produces a much higher number than the Set-up Jerry posted and even using a receiver pack.


 No the 9v batt only powers the Turnigy meter, still using only 4.22 v thru the esc and motor to calculate amp draw.


----------



## Anytime72

Try the meter both ways and see the amp number let me know what you come up with. Tried the 9v thing 2 weeks ago and the numbers were way off


----------

